# PARADE OF SURPRISE JACKETS with PurpleV & London Girl



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are the beautiful jackets and works in progress from the workshop by that name. This has been a wonderful workshop and we would all like to thank our two UK ladies for teaching this sweater. Lots of fun and good feelings, excellent information - doesn't get any better than this. Enjoy the talent of our KP Members.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't see the pics.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Finished sweaters - aren't they wonderful?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

work in progress - going to be beautiful


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's my not quite finished one as I intend to line it and wear it as an outdoor jacket.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are some more works in progress - should have the finished pictures up fairly soon!

Enjoy everyone! More to come soon.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

These are amazing! I'm struggling with the baby version! Not a happy bunny.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pamela F said:


> These are amazing! I'm struggling with the baby version! Not a happy bunny.


Can we help you? Come and find us on the workshop.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Congrats to all those who made these beautiful sweaters. I just love the one with the shawl collar.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The link to the workshop is under my signature - below this post.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness. They are all just beautiful. Great work ladies.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful jackets. Well done everyone.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Lovely jackets . A diverse selection of colors , all of them unique.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Love the stripe size variation and colors on this one. Lovely!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I have to admit I do not like these sweater at all. I am not a multi stripped person.

I do appreciate your talent in making them though and your workmanship is beautiful.

Great work.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

They are amazing! Great work!!! :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

These came out stunning! I love The fact that each one is so unique.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> I have to admit I do not like these sweater at all. I am not a multi stripped person.
> 
> I do appreciate your talent in making them though and your workmanship is beautiful.
> 
> Great work.


I guess the great thing about these workshops and KP is that each of us can do our own thing. Obviously there are lots of people who do like them and wanted to learn to make them. I think that most people who post to these parades have positive thoughts about the projects people have worked so hard to make.

I am glad you at least appreciate the talent it required to make these sweaters.

With 28,000 kp members and l700 subscribers to these workshops it is impossible to please everyone all the time. 
I hope you will find something in the workshops that will fit in with your requirements as to color and design. To each his own.
Designer1234


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

All these sweaters look so "happy." What fun!


----------



## eberry5134 (Feb 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Finished sweaters - aren't they wonderful?


Is your picture taken in Malaysia? Been there, wonderful views. And I love your sweater.


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful jackets. Makes me want to sit right down and start one. Love the purple one the best- love the way it blends together. Guess what my next project is going to be. Many thanks for the post. 

hugs
Marge


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

All are wonderful! What fun to see them all.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

What fun to do a knit along like you ladies have done. Your sweaaters are beautiful. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

They came out really nice.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice..and encouraging!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

They all look so different just by varying the yarn. Wonderful!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done - they are exquisite.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

love this pattern great job1


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

They are all absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL SWEATERS AND BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!!


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are the beautiful jackets and works in progress from the workshop by that name. This has been a wonderful workshop and we would all like to thank our two UK ladies for teaching this sweater. Lots of fun and good feelings, excellent information - doesn't get any better than this. Enjoy the talent of our KP Members.


I want to make the child's version but don't know what colors I want to use and when to change colors.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wonderful sweaters.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

SandraPurl said:


> BEAUTIFUL SWEATERS AND BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!!


A LOT of work!! Love how each one looks so different with the color combos and size of stripes! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

The sweaters are lovely and nicely knitted. Kudos to all, including the instructors!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Knitwitgma said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the beautiful jackets and works in progress from the workshop by that name. This has been a wonderful workshop and we would all like to thank our two UK ladies for teaching this sweater. Lots of fun and good feelings, excellent information - doesn't get any better than this. Enjoy the talent of our KP Members.
> ...


Come and join us on the workshop and we will give you a hand.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

absolutely marvellous- I'm in awe of your lovely work.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Really lovely sweaters. I am shaking my head because it is just one more project I am going to have to do. You people have me persuaded on this one alsoLOL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Really lovely sweaters. I am shaking my head because it is just one more project I am going to have to do. You people have me persuaded on this one alsoLOL


You're not too late to come and join the workshop.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are all beautiful. You are making me want to get the pattern!


----------



## marge degenholtz (Feb 28, 2012)

are these the elizabeth zimmerman sweaters?


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

They are all beautiful! Amazing how different they turned out.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Lovely work and certainly one I would like to attempt. Looks complicated though.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

marge degenholtz said:


> are these the elizabeth zimmerman sweaters?


Yes they are.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> Lovely work and certainly one I would like to attempt. Looks complicated though.


The written pattern looks complicated but it is really very easy to knit. Have a look at the workshop and if you fancy having a good we can help you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> They are all beautiful. You are making me want to get the pattern!


Well, go on and get it, its a great jacket for babies up to adult.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

How much is the pattern please? Seeing all these gorgeous sweaters makes me want to knit one. Is it as complicated as it looks though?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Chezl said:


> How much is the pattern please? Seeing all these gorgeous sweaters makes me want to knit one. Is it as complicated as it looks though?


The pattern is avaiable from www.schoolhousepress.com and it costs about $12 for the adult, baby and child sizes. The pattern is no where as complicated as it looks, but we are running a workshop to help with this.


----------



## Brandie1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Opal (Oct 31, 2011)

I would love to join this knitting class. Am I too late?


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters but even more beautiful women.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Opal said:


> I would love to join this knitting class. Am I too late?


Of course you are not just come on over and let us know you are going to do it and we'll give you all the help we can.


----------



## marge degenholtz (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful...I made one for gd#1 2 years ago...She loves it, but now gd#2 is eyeing it!!!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

I just ordered the pattern this weekend. I would like to make one for my grandson to be born in July. I wonder what size would make most sense in starting one. They out-grow their clothes so quickly. Does anyone have experience with that?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thulha said:


> I just ordered the pattern this weekend. I would like to make one for my grandson to be born in July. I wonder what size would make most sense in starting one. They out-grow their clothes so quickly. Does anyone have experience with that?


I made a couple for my grandson, he is now 5 months and has out grown them already. I would go for a 6 month size.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

What fantastic results,each and eveyone is exceptional,a big well done to the teachers and students.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

eberry5134 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Finished sweaters - aren't they wonderful?
> ...


Thank you.The picture was taken on the 40th floor of the World Trade 7 building. The building behind is the WoolWorth Bld.which soon will become a residence to any one who can afford to live there. Those bridges are the Brooklyn, Manhattan and Williamsburg over the East River. The Freedom Tower is on the right out of the picture. We were attending our monthly luncheon meeting. It's a breathtaking view.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you Purple V, I will do that. Start with 6 months. Can't wait!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thulha said:


> Thank you Purple V, I will do that. Start with 6 months. Can't wait!!


Good luck and shout if you need help.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Knitwitgma said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the beautiful jackets and works in progress from the workshop by that name. This has been a wonderful workshop and we would all like to thank our two UK ladies for teaching this sweater. Lots of fun and good feelings, excellent information - doesn't get any better than this. Enjoy the talent of our KP Members.
> ...


It's very much a personal choice, one of our tutorial knitters put a thread of each of her colours in a bag and just pulled one out without looking to make her choice. She also used dice to determine how many rows to knit with each colour!!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Has anyone tried making it with just one color and maybe adding pockets ?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> I have to admit I do not like these sweater at all. I am not a multi stripped person.
> 
> I do appreciate your talent in making them though and your workmanship is beautiful.
> 
> Great work.


The stripes are our choice, but you can make the jacket in one color if you like. It is each knitters choice. It is a good way to use up stash but you don't have to necessarily use multi colors.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Knitwitgma said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the beautiful jackets and works in progress from the workshop by that name. This has been a wonderful workshop and we would all like to thank our two UK ladies for teaching this sweater. Lots of fun and good feelings, excellent information - doesn't get any better than this. Enjoy the talent of our KP Members.
> ...


It is easy to see when to change colors. There is no specific pattern for changing colors as you can see by all the jackets. I guess you will have to decide colors. Anything goes or make it one color.
How much snow do you have? I am in Rochester and we have quite a bit. We are expecting some freezing drizzle and them quite a bit more snow. We are glad we are retired and can just stay home. I am knitting my jacket in front of the fireplace watching the snow.
Hope to see your jacket on the parade.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Really lovely sweaters. I am shaking my head because it is just one more project I am going to have to do. You people have me persuaded on this one alsoLOL


You will love the sweater. Our instructors are great. It is a good way to use up stash. They are perfect for our Mn winters. Mine is in garter stitch and feels heavy enough to wear as a jacket this spring and again in the fall. It will be cozy in the winter, too. PurpleV, one of the instructors made hers out of heavy aran wool and is lining hers for a very warm jacket.
How much snow do you have? I will have to look up where Steen is located. I am in Rochester.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Helma said:


> Has anyone tried making it with just one color and maybe adding pockets ?


Yes it can be done in one colour and EZ has a neat way of adding pockets.
You just wouldn't see the inc/dec so much in one colour.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Knitwitgma said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


My, that sounds cosy!! We have our first proper Spring day today, with temps expected to reach a whole 15 degrees!! The sun is out and I am going out for a walk shortly!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

London Girl said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Knitwitgma said:
> ...


OMG. I thought you would be warmer. Are you talking Fahrenheit or Celsius? We are supposed to get up to 31F on up to 40F by the weekend. It is still beautiful out. The first snow stopped yesterday early afternoon and then the second one started sometime last night. The trees are so pretty with all their snow cover.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone --* I am wondering whether you might hold off on the conversation, as this is the Parade thread - and it is to show off the wonderful sweaters*. there was a link open before the workshop started and it could be started up again. I just don't want to take away from those who are showing their sweaters. That is why the Parade topics are set up - to show the work. thanks a lot - no problem but I would appreciate it! If you wish to learn about the sweaters - you might want to go to the actual Workshop as PurpleV and London Girl would love to have you there. Thanks everyone ---


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Such beautiful jackets, we are on holiday and I miss working on the jacket but it was too bulky and DH would be rolling his eyes if I was to knit and miss the beautiful scenery


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone --* I am wondering whether you might hold off on the conversation, as this is the Parade thread - and it is to show off the wonderful sweaters*. there was a link open before the workshop started and it could be started up again. I just don't want to take away from those who are showing their sweaters. That is why the Parade topics are set up - to show the work. thanks a lot - no problem but I would appreciate it! If you wish to learn about the sweaters - you might want to go to the actual Workshop as PurpleV and London Girl would love to have you there. Thanks everyone ---


Oops sorry Shirley, back to the thread everyone.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

scumbugusa said:


> I have to admit I do not like these sweater at all. I am not a multi stripped person.
> 
> I do appreciate your talent in making them though and your workmanship is beautiful.
> 
> Great work.


They don't have to be striped at all, you can knit this jacket anyway you like, The stripes are intended to use up your stash oddments.
I haven't striped mine, however the yarn I am using is a Noro so it will end up striped :lol: :lol: 
It is the design of it, that makes people want to make it, Elizabeth Zimmerman was a genius! All in one sleeves, front, and back. All done with decreases and increases!! Only seam is on top of the sleeves. I knit a baby one all in one colour a while back and it was lovely!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone --* I am wondering whether you might hold off on the conversation, as this is the Parade thread - and it is to show off the wonderful sweaters*. there was a link open before the workshop started and it could be started up again. I just don't want to take away from those who are showing their sweaters. That is why the Parade topics are set up - to show the work. thanks a lot - no problem but I would appreciate it! If you wish to learn about the sweaters - you might want to go to the actual Workshop as PurpleV and London Girl would love to have you there. Thanks everyone ---
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's my finished jacket in aran weight yarn.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Here's my finished jacket in aran weight yarn.


it is really a lovely jacket- I like the length and I like the neck and lining -- great spring jacket for my part of the world. you are very talented


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

That is a gorgeous jacket! I can see you totally mastered this. Love your choice of yarn too.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

That jacket is totally awesome. I love the way you lined your jacket. That would be perfect for a fall, spring and sometimes winter jacket where I live.
I love your colors, too. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Here's my finished jacket in aran weight yarn.


Your jacket is absolutely beautiful! Well done,PurpleV... :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my finished jacket in aran weight yarn.
> ...


And I just commented in the workshop that this stunning jacket would be too heavy for me in winter!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> I have to admit I do not like these sweater at all. I am not a multi stripped person.
> 
> I do appreciate your talent in making them though and your workmanship is beautiful.
> 
> Great work.


They are gorgeous in just one color! The black one I knitted with a "planned" one stripe in a variegated yarn turned out great.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

abc123retired said:


> They are gorgeous in just one color! The black one I knitted with a "planned" one stripe in a variegated yarn turned out great.


Can we see it ?


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful work Ladies,I'm in total awe of your wonderful Jackets.Congratulations.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

abc123retired said:


> They are gorgeous in just one color! The black one I knitted with a "planned" one stripe in a variegated yarn turned out great.


I am seconding London Girls request to see this, please :-D


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are all amazing. I have the pattern but haven't been brave enough to attempt it yet,


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations to all of you for making such beautiful jackets They are amazing


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> work in progress - going to be beautiful


I have made several BSJ and I'm planning to make one for me, I have calculated number of stitches following EZ book, but I'm a little bit worry that my calculations are not correct, would it be possible for you to give me an idea the number of stitches needed on worsted weight yarn, for an adult large and extra large size? Here in the States I'm a size 16, but I would like to make it little bit loose. I really appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> I have made several BSJ and I'm planning to make one for me, I have calculated number of stitches following EZ book, but I'm a little bit worry that my calculations are not correct, would it be possible for you to give me an idea the number of stitches needed on worsted weight yarn, for an adult large and extra large size? Here in the States I'm a size 16, but I would like to make it little bit loose. I really appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you


Go to the first couple pages of the ASJ workshop with London Girl and PurpleFi. There is a link to calculations just for EZ's jacket. You just have to input some measurements fron your favorite existing sweater. It makes everything so easy.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Go to the first couple pages of the ASJ workshop with London Girl and PurpleFi. There is a link to calculations just for EZ's jacket. You just have to input some measurements fron your favorite existing sweater. It makes everything so easy.


Thank you, is there a link for the ASJ workshop? Thank you.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Congratulations to all of the knitters who posted their Surprise Jackets, as they are ALL quite beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Nanxy said:


> Thank you, is there a link for the ASJ workshop? Thank you.


Here you go Nanxy!!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145346-1.html


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Nanxy said:


> Thank you, is there a link for the ASJ workshop? Thank you.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

just scroll down to whichever workshop you are interested in .


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

janwalla said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> 
> just scroll down to whichever workshop you are interested in .


I have already posted the direct link to the workshop!!!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I have already posted the direct link to the workshop!!!


sorry must have posted together


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

My completed jacket minus the buttons. I will put them on when I see the ones I want.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Well we finally get to see their faces, and what lovely ladies they are! I can see why PurpleV favors this color with her fabulous red hair. I have the pattern and will definitely try ASJ or BSJ one of these days.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It looks great!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Stunning work!! Such a variety of yarns, colors and talent!!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't see it on time when I posted my question. Thank you


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

That is lovely!! Those colours are great.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Well we finally get to see their faces, and what lovely ladies they are! I can see why PurpleV favors this color with her fabulous red hair. I have the pattern and will definitely try ASJ or BSJ one of these days.


We'll be here to help when you decided start.


----------



## JoyceKnits (May 22, 2011)

I finished this a while ago but never posted it on the parade. Spring is now here, so I've only worn it once - but winter will come.
joyce


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your ASJ is beautiful! Well done.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I need to redo the edging, and buy some linking fabric, but here is an almost finished ASJ. we have had snow and cold again so I shall hurry along so I can wear it.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

joycegordon said:


> I finished this a while ago but never posted it on the parade. Spring is now here, so I've only worn it once - but winter will come.
> joyce


Gorgeous, simply gorgeous. Love the colors. You will get a lot of winter use out of the jacket. We should have spring but it feels like winter.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Jamie, you jacket is my favorite one for odors. Fantastic


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PatFP posted her jacket and I believe it was meant to be posted here. I have put it on the closed Surprise Jacket thread and here it is now. It is lovely Pat


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> PatFP posted her jacket and I believe it was meant to be posted here. I have put it on the closed Surprise Jacket thread and here it is now. It is lovely Pat


Pat that is lovely. Your subtle use of colours is great. Well done


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

joycegordon said:


> I finished this a while ago but never posted it on the parade. Spring is now here, so I've only worn it once - but winter will come.
> joyce


Lovely. The varying stripes look great.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Really lovely, those colours go so well together!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> PatFP posted her jacket and I believe it was meant to be posted here. I have put it on the closed Surprise Jacket thread and here it is now. It is lovely Pat


Very nice and very wearable, hope you are pleased with the result?!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

These are shades of purple and one with some blue greens, the picture was taken on a cloudy snowy day, I redid the band and made it with four of the colors used in the body of the jacket. It is currently being blocked and when I remove it from the blocking squares I will give it to my friend to line. Bought the main yarn in September. I wanted it for winter...too late for that, but I shall take it on my Alaskan cruise in early May. I think it may have remained a sad WIP if it were not for this workshop. THANKS AGAIN AND AGAIN TO PURPLEFI, LONDON GIRL AND DESIGNER1234


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Pat FP said:


> These are shades of purple and one with some blue greens, the picture was taken on a cloudy snowy day, I redid the band and made it with four of the colors used in the body of the jacket. It is currently being blocked and when I remove it from the blocking squares I will give it to my friend to line. Bought the main yarn in September. I wanted it for winter...too late for that, but I shall take it on my Alaskan cruise in early May. I think it may have remained a sad WIP if it were not for this workshop. THANKS AGAIN AND AGAIN TO PURPLEFI, LONDON GIRL AND DESIGNER1234


You're welcome, hope you enjoy your wonderful cruise!!!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Those are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Completed the knitting of my jacket last night, so thought I would post a picture. Still need to figure out what I am going to do (or not) about buttons, but it's mostly finished.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

That is beautiful! I love that combination of colors. thank you so much for posting it on the Parade! great workshop!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is beautiful! I love that combination of colors. thank you so much for posting it on the Parade! great workshop!


Thank you! It was a wonderful workshop. LondonGirl and PurpleFi did a fabulous job!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

SandraPurl said:


> BEAUTIFUL SWEATERS AND BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!!


Here, here,... I'll drink to that.. they ARE lovely


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Miss Pam,

It is lovely and quite similar in color to mine , my seams are not as nice what stitch did you use? I will undo the seams when I return from my cruise as a friend is going to line my jacket. Putting together seams is not one of my strong suits.
Pat


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pat FP said:


> Miss Pam,
> 
> It is lovely and quite similar in color to mine , my seams are not as nice what stitch did you use? I will undo the seams when I return from my cruise as a friend is going to line my jacket. Putting together seams is not one of my strong suits.
> Pat


Hi Pat,

I noticed that our coloes were similar. Thank you for your comments on my seams. I used the mattress stitch to do it. I hope that helps. Enjoy your cruise.

Pam


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

That looks beautiful!! I love the colours you have used and your collar is sooo neat, did you work short rows for it?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

janwalla said:


> That looks beautiful!! I love the colours you have used and your collar is sooo neat, did you work short rows for it?


Thank you. No, I just followed PurpleFi's directions for the shawl collar.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for that miss Pam.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

janwalla said:


> Thanks for that miss Pam.


You are more than welcome.


----------



## Judy P (Jan 31, 2011)

Adult Surprise Jacket 
Yarn: Knick Picks Swish Worsted (4skeins Cornmeal and 10 skeins of Lemongrass Heather) - 50 grams/110 yards
Needles: Circular size 8 US

Workshop for
#15-SURPRISE JACKETS WITH purplefi and London Girl
Thanks purplefi and London Girl 
I learned a lot from the workshop.

I have the DVD for the Baby Surprise Jacket from School Press. I have used the DVD a lot.

Judy P


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Judy P said:


> Adult Surprise Jacket
> Yarn: Knick Picks Swish Worsted (4skeins Cornmeal and 10 skeins of Lemongrass Heather) - 50 grams/110 yards
> Needles: Circular size 8 US
> 
> ...


It looks great!


----------



## chrisheskin (Dec 8, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are some more works in progress - should have the finished pictures up fairly soon!
> 
> Enjoy everyone! More to come soon.


I love how the stripes accentuate your boobs, then go in on your waist. Fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup: Chris.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Well at last I have managed to sort out how to post a picture with my new phone (its much cleverer than me!!) I used Noro Furin colour 11. I cheated (a bit) as i didn't have to choose colours to stripe! Ive just the collar to cast off and stitch on and if i have enough yarn I will make some pockets. Ill see how it wears, if it stretches too much (52% cotton) ill line it like Purple Fi's. Sorry for the delay. Brilliant workshop ive loved it! Thanks London girl and Purple Fi for the support and encouragement!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

janwalla said:


> Well at last I have managed to sort out how to post a picture with my new phone (its much cleverer than me!!) I used Noro Furin colour 11. I cheated (a bit) as i didn't have to choose colours to stripe! Ive just the collar to cast off and stitch on and if i have enough yarn I will make some pockets. Ill see how it wears, if it stretches too much (52% cotton) ill line it like Purple Fi's. Sorry for the delay. Brilliant workshop ive loved it! Thanks London girl and Purple Fi for the support and encouragement!


Great job! It turned out beautifully!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Amazing and love ly, enjoy


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

They are all beautiful! Looks like it was a fun class with a great sweater at the end.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you I enjoyed doing it, trouble is there are too many good workshops and i want to do them all!! lol


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I kept forgetting to post my finished Child's Surprise Jacket, so here it is, along with a photo of my DGD happily wearing it. (She helped pick the buttons!)


----------



## Judy P (Jan 31, 2011)

I love the small stripes and the colors are great. The buttons are a perfect match.
Great Job!!
Judy P


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It looks great.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Judy P said:


> Adult Surprise Jacket
> Yarn: Knick Picks Swish Worsted (4skeins Cornmeal and 10 skeins of Lemongrass Heather) - 50 grams/110 yards
> Needles: Circular size 8 US
> 
> ...


Love your jacket. Awesome color combination. Neat collar idea.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

joand said:


> I kept forgetting to post my finished Child's Surprise Jacket, so here it is, along with a photo of my DGD happily wearing it. (She helped pick the buttons!)


Love the jacket and the colors. Cute granddaughter too.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Finally time to wear my ASJ. I got lots of compliments on my asj. I hope you do this workshop again. It was fun knitting with friends


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Saroj said:


> Finally time to wear my ASJ. I got lots of compliments on my asj. I hope you do this workshop again. It was fun knitting with friends


I wear mine all the time and still get compliments. I loved the workshop and like you Saroj, hope they do the workshop again.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We hope to do quite a few of the workshops again as they are already there and don't take much preparation. We have 2 more coming up before Christmas (stashbuster bag, and the wingspan) and I am thinking of doing 3 or 4 in may Next year.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I too have been wearing my ASJ and lots of nice comments. I am so happy I pursued it to the end. Thanks you for showing me how.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We hope to do quite a few of the workshops again as they are already there and don't take much preparation. We have 2 more coming up before Christmas (stashbuster bag, and the wingspan) and I am thinking of doing 3 or 4 in may Next year.


I am actually waiting for the Guernsey sweater that Julie is doing. I will probably not be able to do anything else while doing this sweater. But I still loved the ASJ workshop. I also read of an entralac workshop. That should be fun too. Thanks again Shirley. I am working on the Christmas sock with GinB. I need to get it done this week to send out. Thanks for this workshop too. These workshops are keeping me very busy but they are so much fun.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I have done a cowl in ENTRALAC but would love a workshop as I struggled through this project witl only written and picture instructions.


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

Talented ladies, congratulations to your hard work and beautiful designs!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Pat FP said:


> I too have been wearing my ASJ and lots of nice comments. I am so happy I pursued it to the end. Thanks you for showing me how.


I haven't finished mine yet, cos it has been too hot to knit, also had too many other projects I needed to finish. Haven't got too much more to go, just hope the yarn last long enough to finish it :?


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Made a toddler one just finished this week along with the hat. They are not blocked yet, so it looks a little messy! I used the calculations for how many to cast on, by following the instructions for the adult size and it turned out just the right size,


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Love your jacket the colors and especially the button decorations. Beautiful job.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for your kind comments


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job ladies.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful sweaters!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone --* I am wondering whether you might hold off on the conversation, as this is the Parade thread - and it is to show off the wonderful sweaters*. ...


I was just wondering if perhaps you're able to delete the (too many, in my opinion) pages of praise so that latecomers like me can see _just_ what they've come to see - the variety of sweaters. A link back to the (closed) workshop would be handy, but the rest ...

Thank you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I began this jacket in the ASJ Workshop, but it was very hot, where I am; and said jacket was put away and forgotten ........ until yesterday. I have not got very much to do; and it will be finished, but I thought I would put this WIP photo in, just incase this subject is closed. I am hoping to post a Project finished photo, before closure of this subject. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Isn't it marvelous that all these absolutely lovely sweaters were all made with the same pattern, but they all look so different! I love everyone of them!


Nancy


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I began this jacket in the ASJ Workshop, but it was very hot, where I am; and said jacket was put away and forgotten ........ until yesterday. I have not got very much to do; and it will be finished, but I thought I would put this WIP photo in, just incase this subject is closed. I am hoping to post a Project finished photo, before closure of this subject. :-D :-D :-D


Lovely colours Judi,good luck with the finishing off, you've got a winner there!!! xxx


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful colors and jacket. Looking forward to the finished product.

Is that you London Girl in your Avatar? It doesn't look exactly like you and yet it does? Love the avatar picture!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful colors and jacket.  Looking forward to the finished product.
> 
> Is that you London Girl in your Avatar? It doesn't look exactly like you and yet it does? Love the avatar picture!


Yes dear, that's me, caught unawares at an anniversary party!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Each and everyone is delightful.Beautiful array of colours.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I began this jacket in the ASJ Workshop, but it was very hot, where I am; and said jacket was put away and forgotten ........ until yesterday. I have not got very much to do; and it will be finished, but I thought I would put this WIP photo in, just incase this subject is closed. I am hoping to post a Project finished photo, before closure of this subject. :-D :-D :-D


Don't worry about closure. *Workshops* get closed; their *Parades* do not.

Lovely jacket!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Your jacket looks great, I am very happy with mine and will wear as soon as these hots days are over.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, I love them all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely colours Judi,good luck with the finishing off, you've got a winner there!!! xxx


Thanks June, I am going to try lining it, so that it will sit more stably on me, and not stretch (I hope). I also want to put either a shawl collar, or a hooded collar, for when it gets really cold here - will see how I go though. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Don't worry about closure. *Workshops* get closed; their *Parades* do not.
> 
> Lovely jacket!


Thanks on both counts, Jessica-Jean


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful colors and jacket. Looking forward to the finished product.
> 
> Is that you London Girl in your Avatar? It doesn't look exactly like you and yet it does? Love the avatar picture!


Thanks jmai5421, I hope to get it finished off quite quickly :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Pat FP said:


> Your jacket looks great, I am very happy with mine and will wear as soon as these hots days are over.


Thanks Pat FP, I have been a little worried about what it will look like on, but I quite like the look of it, for now haha


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I am going to try lining it, so that it will sit more stably on me, and not stretch (I hope). I also want to put either a shawl collar, or a hooded collar, for when it gets *really cold here* - will see how I go though. xxxx


OK. I just _had_ to go look at the weather statistics for your location. I could do without the warmer December, January, February temperatures, but I think the rest of your temperatures are ideal! They compare favourably to what we experience here in late spring/early fall, whereas our mid-winter temperatures are often colder than the inside of a home freezer ... for too many consecutive weeks.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I am going to try lining it, so that it will sit more stably on me, and not stretch (I hope). I also want to put either a shawl collar, or a hooded collar, for when it gets really cold here - will see how I go though. xxxx


Good idea! PurpleFi lined hers and it made for a good outdors jacket! Think she put a collar on too. If you go back to the first post on here, I think she is wearing it! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, I am going to try lining it, so that it will sit more stably on me, and not stretch (I hope). I also want to put either a shawl collar, or a hooded collar, for when it gets really cold here - will see how I go though. xxxx


Good idea! PurpleFi lined hers and it made for a good outdoors jacket! Think she put a collar on too. xx


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks jmai5421, I hope to get it finished off quite quickly :roll:


I like the idea of a shawl collar. I think that is what Purple Fi did on hers. I also like the idea of lining. Mine is not lined and so far has not stretched. It works well with our fall, winter, spring climate. I have worn it quite a bit and received many compliments. I have the yarn and am ready to start another as soon as it cools off a bit. It is too hot to knit big projects.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. I just _had_ to go look at the weather statistics for your location. I could do without the warmer December, January, February temperatures, but I think the rest of your temperatures are ideal! They compare favourably to what we experience here in late spring/early fall, whereas our mid-winter temperatures are often colder than the inside of a home freezer ... for too many consecutive weeks.


Yes, I know our winter is quite often similar to Spring, or Autumn, temperatures here, but anything below 25*C is way too cold for me. I really don't know how I would cope, living where you are; or with the winter weather that arrived in your neck of the woods this year, but I also don't like our extreme summers either, 28C would do nicely for me now. 50C is just a tad ridiculous


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, I know our winter is quite often similar to Spring, or Autumn, temperatures here, but anything below 25*C is way too cold for me. I really don't know how I would cope, living where you are; or with the winter weather that arrived in your neck of the woods this year, but I also don't like our extreme summers either, 28C would do nicely for me now. 50C is just a tad ridiculous


50 C??? That's not ridiculous, it's lethal! I'm already uncomfortable when it gets above 26 C; I seek out air-conditioned places when it goes above 30 C. I guess it all depends on what you're acclimated to.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Some of the posters were talking about the Surprise jacket so I referred them to this topic. I enjoyed re reading it so much that I am posting to bring the Surprise Parade of sweaters up to the current time (2016)

As time allows I will see if that works with all our workshop. There are some absolutely wonderful projects finished by our students, so keep your eye out for my posts which hopefully will bring the Parades forward into 2016) I am keeping my fingers crossed)


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

SandraPurl said:


> BEAUTIFUL SWEATERS AND BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!!


I agree!


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

A KP'er, whom I'd admired their jacket, pointed me in your direction as I had a query about how she had made her jacket. 

Thank you so much, I think I will be able to complete my first bsj.

Looking back on all of the messages, there I was a proper rooky struggling and the hand of help was offered.

I've now got a bit more experience under my belt and going for it. 

Keep up the good work and thank you to you all for being there and being so helpful &#128156;


----------

